# What happened to portsmon, pkg, poudriere FreeBSD sites?



## Juanitou (Dec 18, 2014)

I used to check some FreeBSD.org sites to monitor the status of package builds, but they are all unavailable since last week:
https://pkg.freebsd.org/
https://beefy1.isc.freebsd.org/
https://portsmon.freebsd.org/

On the other hand, other services are still there:
https://jenkins.freebsd.org/
https://reviews.freebsd.org/

Does somebody know if it’s a temporary failure or have those sites been retired?

Edit: https://update.freebsd.org/ is neither working.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 21, 2014)

They are all available if you don't try to connect with HTTPS / SSL:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/
http://beefy1.isc.freebsd.org/
http://portsmon.freebsd.org/
http://update.freebsd.org/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2014)

Are you using an HTTPS-forcing browser plug-in? Those need to be trained a little.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 22, 2014)

DutchDaemon said:


> Are you using an HTTPS-forcing browser plug-in? Those need to be trained a little.


No. The HTTPS links were stored in my bookmarks, I consulted them very often and suddenly they stopped working. It's strange.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 22, 2014)

Could it have something to do with the recent server upgrades made by the FreeBSD cluster admin team?
http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com.au/2014/12/the-freebsd-cluster-infrastructural.html?m=1


----------

